# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye Türktür mozaik değil

## atoybil

Türkiye Türktür mozaik değil..........ümit üzdağ


ünce Pazar günü yapılacak MHP mitingine değinelim. Miting konusunda Milliyet gazetesinden Fikret Bila''ya açıklama yapan Genel Başkan yardımcısı Mehmet şandır, "bu kesinlikle bir AB''ye hayır mitingi değil. Bizim AB''ye karşıtlığımız da yok. Bizim AB''ye onurlu giriş temizim var" demiş. Türkiye''nin bu hale gelmesinin nedenlerinden birisi de hiçbir ülkücünün anlamadığı "onurlu giriş" tezini savunmamız olmadı mı? Eğer, Helsinki Belgesine karşı çıkarak, 1999''da lanetli AB sürecinin önünü açmasaydık bugünlere gelir miydi Türkiye? Anlaşılan MHP Genel Merkezi hala "onurlu AB''cilik ile ülkücü Hareketi ve Türkiye''yi uyutma konusunda ısrarcı. Peki, gelinen noktada ülkücüler ne yapmalı? Bence yapılması gereken MHP mitingine sahip çıkmak ancak ülkücü tavrı miting meydanına "AB''ye Hayır" sloganı ile yansıtmak. Haydi mitinge AB''ye Hayır demek için. üünkü milli haysiyet, hakiki onur AB''nin bittiği yerde başlıyor.

Türkiye''nin farklı etnik yapıları bir araya getiren mozaik bir toplum olduğu, Türklerin zaten Anadolu''da hiçbir zaman çoğunluğa sahip olmadıkları, Anadolu''da Anadolu''nun yerlileri (bunlar kimler ise) ile Türkistan''dan gelen Türklerin karışması sonucunda yeni bir milletin ortaya çıktığın adair bir çok bilimsel olmaktan uzak, ideolojik savaş mahsülü olan fikir ne yazık ki bir kısım Türk milliyetçisi aydını da etkisi altına alacak kadar zemin bulmuştur.

Oysa bu görüşlerin temelini biraz araştırdığımız zaman çok çürük oldukları meydana çıkmaktadır. 1071''de Bizans ordusunun nihai olarak yenilmesi ile Türklüğün önünde Anadolu bir fetih sahasına dönüşmüştür. üünkü, Bizans, Türklerin önüne çıkarabileceği bir ikinci ordu oluşturamamıştır. Bunun birkaç nedeni vardır. Birincisi Bizans''ın ekonomik kaynaklarının çöküntü içinde olmasıdır. İkincisi, Bizans''ın atılım gücünü yitirmiş olmasıdır. üçüncü neden ise belki de en önemlisidir. Anadolu, Türklerin ulaşmasından önce geçirdiği ağır veba salgını sonunda büyük ölçüde nüfuskaybına uğramıştır.

Bundan dolayı Türk ilerlemesi çok hızlı olmuştur. 1074''de Alaşehir''i ele geçiren Selçuklu ordusu 3 Nisan 1078''de İzmit ve Kocaeli''ni feth etmiştir. Süleyman şah, İznik''ten Boğaziçi''ne kadar olan alanı kontrol etmeye başlamıştır. Bizans - Selçuklu hududu yapılan görüşmeler sonucunda Kartal - Maltepe''deki Dragos çayı olarak belirlenmiştir. Yani İstanbul''un Fatih tarafından feth edilmesinden 375 sene önce Türklüğün sınırları İstanbul surlarına dayanmıştır.

1094''de görünürde Kudüs''ü ele geçirmek ancak aslında Türk ilerlemesine son vermek amacı ile ilk Haçlı Seferini başlatmıştır. 600 bin zırhlı şovalye ve nizami birlik karşısında dayanamayan 1.Kılıçarslan Komutasındaki 60 bin Türk atlısı iznik''ten ve Batı Anadolu''dan geri çekilmeye başlamışlardır. Geri de kalan Türkmen aşiretleri ise Haçlılar tarafından yok edilmiştir. Haçlı Ordusu Kılıçarslan''ın gerçekleştirdiği gerilla savaşı sonunda büyük kayıplar verdi ise de Anadolu''yu aşmıştır. Birinci Seferin sonucunda Bizans, Batı Anadolu''yu tekrar ele geçirirken, Haçlılarda Antakya, Kudüs, Akka ve Urfa''da Katolik prenslikler oluşturmuşlardır.

Birinci Haçlı seferini diğer altı sefer izlemiştir. Ancak bunların hiç birisi pençesine Anadolu''yu almış olan Türk milletinin Anadolu''dan atılmasını sağlayamamıştır. Neden? Bu sorunun cevabını rahmetli Muzaffer üzdağ şöyle veriyor: "İzan ve irfan sahipleri, Türklüğe karşı husumet ve kompleksi olmayanlar herhalde birleşik Avrupa''nın Haçlı savletinin ve Bizans''ın geri alma hamlesinin Selçuklular öncesinde Anadolu''da yaşadığı zan ve iddia olunan eski Anadolu halklarınca Hititler, Frigler; Lidyalılar, İyonlılar, Rumlar, Ermeniler tarafından karşılanıp kırılmadığını, normal olarak hıristiyan olması gereken bu halkların, ülkenin yeni fatihlerinden kendilerini kurtarmaya gelen dindaşları ile savaşmayacaklarını kabul ederler. Anadolu kesif bir hıristiyan nüfusa sahip olsa, Anadolu''nun gayri Türk, gayri Müslim yerli halkları Selçuklulara göre çok üstün bir sayı gücüne sahip bulunsalar, din ve dil ayrılığının, kültür ve mefküre farkının yarattığı düşmanlık ve nefretle Küçük Asya''nın derinliğinde tahkimli şehirlerde, sarp arazilerde direniş ve gerilla savaşı ile Selçuklu iskanını kolayca engelleyebilirlerdi. Selçuklu gazi atlaarımız olağanüstü yüksek bir maneviyat taşımış olmalarına, büyük cesaret ve fedakarlıklarına rağmen bir avuç göçebe Oğuz''un Anadolu''nun eski halklarına dinlerini, dillerini, kavmi kimliklerini unutturarak onları topyekün Türkleştirip İslamlaştırdıklarını, yani bugünkü Türkiye halkının fatih Oğuzların, Türkmen boylarının çocukları olmaktan çok muhtedi Hitit, Helen, Ermeni vs. çocuklarının oluşturduğu bir halita olduğunu ileri sürmek katmerli bir cehalet olmaktan çok Türkiye üzerinde emel sahibi yabancı güçlerin uzun vadeli şeytani hesap, plan ve menfaatlerine alet olma manasını taşıyan hamakat ve hıyanettir. Türk milliyetçiliği kana değil kültüre ve mefküreye dayanır. Ancak kültür milliyetçiliği fatih milletin varlık ve hukukunu, varlığını, bu vatanın inşasına hadim olan mübarek kanını inkara kadar götürmez." Muzaffer üzdağ, Türklük ve İslamiyet, Toplu Eserler - 1 Aankara 2003, s. 196

----------

